# Montior or LCD



## doom_marine (Mar 5, 2005)

I wanted a good sliver colour monitor

My vendoe suggested i take either a 17inch LG or an LCD monitor

I play a lot of games and i heard lcd are not suitable to gaming is it true??

Cansomeone suggest a good silver 17 inch monitor and it's price


----------



## pimpom (Mar 5, 2005)

Although LCD monitors have gone through a lot of improvement, their response time is still way below that of CRT monitors. This is the main reason why they remain second choice for gaming. Also, their viewing angle is still narrow compared to CRTs. This can be a nuisance when you want to go one-on-one with a friend even if you're sitting only a foot apart.

Samsung makes two-tone silver/black 17" monitors. The flat-tube 793MB is about 7.6k, and the non-flat model 793S is about 5.9k. The 793MB has the 'magic-bright' feature which is very useful if you want to quickly change brightness levels when switching between games and other applications.


----------



## daj123 (Mar 5, 2005)

I own a Dell Inspiron 510m laptop and I am very happy with the LCD display. I have no problems while playing games. It is also very good for your eyes


----------



## bottle (Mar 5, 2005)

lcds are monitors too   

if you can get a good quality lcd go for it otherwise stick to crt  8)


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2005)

Dell , LG are gud but the prices I'm not aware..... Dont go in for Samsung(my opinion)


----------



## bottle (Mar 5, 2005)

samung isnt too bad , using one myself , text clarity is amazing. however i dont game but when i tried games i didnt notice any ghosting


----------



## theraven (Mar 5, 2005)

the lg silver is pretty good
picked it up for a friend of mine

as for lcd's yeah .. they have an avg response time for 16ms or above which causes "ghosting" and fast paced games ...
however its not as bad for gaming as most point out ... IF u get a decent monitor with a good response time
ofcourse u need mooollahhh for that


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2005)

If possible go for Samsung Syncmaster 173X LCD Monitor

or if U R blessed with money, go for Dell 2005FP or Apple Cinema display 20"


----------



## chetansota (Mar 5, 2005)

*Monitors*

Hi
LG silver monitor are good 

Do not go fot LCD , if any problem happens then very tough to solve.

CRT monitors can be repaired at very low cost and lot of people know how to repair.

TRY Phillips 17" colour black monitor ,carries a 3 yr warranty and is also a A list product of DIGIT magazine. I have the same at home, had no problems with it.

DO NOT GO FOR LCD monitors...........


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Mar 6, 2005)

Dude,me dont wanna spam,so pls chek out this link which may come handy 4 u....
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10987&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=lcd&start=45


----------

